# Arrow falls from rest



## hrtlnd164 (Mar 22, 2008)

Anything but a smooth draw will give you issues keeping an arrow on a blade. If it is an uncontrollable condition change the rest out to a drop away style with some arrow containment. Could also be due to nock pinch from the D loop which causes the arrow to lift off the rest, should be about 1/16” clearance when nock is in loop. A single tied nockset under the nock inside the loop will give the arrow a slight down pressure on the rest. About all the info I can give on the subject.


----------



## harko (Feb 14, 2019)

*Drop away rest for target archery*

Hi to everybody, I would like to try a drop away rest for target tournament. Can someone suggest a rest in an affordable price ,let’s say 80 dollars top?


----------



## kellyrjones82 (Jul 15, 2016)

i have tryed to slow mo how my drop away was dropping


----------



## dcalvert (Mar 3, 2019)

You may loose a few FPS butthis will never happen with a Whisker biscuit rest. Even when shooting from tree-stand, blind ect.


----------



## reddogjack (Dec 7, 2016)

i'd just go with drop away, with containment.


----------



## TLSpeed (Jun 21, 2019)

Drop away with full containment is probably your best bet. A QAD ultrarest can be had pretty cheap second hand and will eliminate your problem...Also very handy for shooting from a treestand.


----------



## cade13 (Jun 2, 2019)

I personally had a drop away rest fail on me and it had to be shipped back to the manufacturer. Despite this a drop away would probably be your best shot. There are a few that are made specifically for target shooting but those can run for quite a bit.


----------



## Mike2712 (Sep 28, 2019)

I've had this problem and went with a wider blade too. 
That helped but didn't completely fix the problem. I increased my focus on making 
sure the bow is perfectly level before drawing. That fixed the problem. 
The increase in focus helped the rest of my shot process too


----------



## Mike2712 (Sep 28, 2019)

Also if you're shaking, it may be too much draw weight for you. 
Hit the gym, lower your draw weight, shoot more, or all three


----------



## Really_frosty (May 28, 2010)

So there maybe multpile issues here.
1. draw weight too high
2. anxiety
3. wrist or hand strength 
4. change to release from fingers
5. change type of release aid
6. muscle strength 
7. possible injury inflammation
These are all possible and to be certain there is a need for a certified coach/instructor to assess your needs
if you are in Canada please go to the NCCP website and select a coach/instructor near you.


----------

